# fern ID



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

this fern was in a Cololmbian river shore next to some giant anubias.-- any idea??










Oscar


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Oscar,
I'm afraid that's a case for pteridologists... e.g. details of sporangiums or scales on the rhizoms and leaf stalks may be needed, and adequate literature for ferns of Colombia (or tropical America in general). But very interesting.



> next to some giant anubias.


 Anubias doesn't occur naturally in the Americas, only in Africa. It must be another genus.

EDIT
Dr. Alan R. Smith is an expert for ferns of tropical America:
http://ucjeps.berkeley.edu/people/smith.html

-Heiko


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Hum... they were some plants really similar like anubias .. I`ll try to take some photos


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

It absolutely screams "rheophyte." Be sure to let us all know what it turns out to be, and how it grows for you!


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

It has been growing really well but slow during the last 4 months ..Les see how it evolves in the new aquarium


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

> Hum... they were some plants really similar like anubias .. I`ll try to take some photos


 Oh yes, I'm fond of habitat pics! 
There are several other plants of the family Araceae looking similar to Anubias. E.g. Spathiphyllum cannifolium occurs in northern South America incl. Colombia: http://www.tropicos.org/Image/33314

I believe, the best way to identify this intriguing fern would be to make herbarium specimens (best mature plants directly from the location) and send them together with descriptions of the location and habitat, optionally also with photos, to a botanist like Alan R. Smith.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is a paper about a newly described _Trichomanes_ species from Colombia, Guyana and Brazil (Amazonian region at 510-550 m elevation), growing on rock on riversides or creeks:
http://www.scielo.org.co/scielo.php?pid=S0366-52322009000100002&script=sci_arttext
Seems to look similar to Your fern. Note the drawing of the blade detail above: does Your fern show similar structures on the leaves?
You could ask the author of the paper if he is interested in examining Your fern.


----------



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

photo should be better. I can also say that it is similar to Crepidomanes auriculatum, but it growing in Assia, near waterfall.


----------

